# Exterior Picnic Table



## David and Kellie (Aug 17, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Was interested in the exterior picnic table and mounting bracket for my 2005 28BHS. Looking to read opinions and perhaps see a couple of picture of the table. Also, could anyone tell me a good source of outback OEM parts such as the table.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Never heard of such an option Dave. The dinette table is removable and can be set-up outside without any bracket. Just extend the legs. Any RV dealer who carries Outback, and some who don't could place an order for you. However, just walk in to any camping supplier and buy an off the shelf unit for much less.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dave,

Is this the table you are refering to?









It is a standard fold-up table with a stainless steel cover, and fits into tracks in the top of the pass-thru storage compartment:









If so, you should be able to order it from Keystone through your local Outback dealer.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> If so, you should be able to order it from Keystone through your local Outback dealer.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Doug,

WHERE'S ALL YOU STUFF?







Man, you keep a clean house!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Our Outback came with the table & the brackets.







They didn't always?

Tami


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

That's pretty cool! I may have to see about doing that with my 6 ft fold in half table.

Linda


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> If so, you should be able to order it from Keystone through your local Outback dealer.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Doug,

WHERE'S ALL YOU STUFF?







Man, you keep a clean house!
[/quote]
I was thinking exactly the same thing until I looked at the velcro strap. Hmmmmmm, mine hasn't looked that way in a very long time!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sometimes I wish I had the table instead of the drawer

Don


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I got both, Don. I ordered the morgue drawer and the TT they sent for had the table. I said I wanted the drawer so they installed the drawer and left the table, too. The only problem is that the table legs catch on and scratch the top of the grill I have in the drawer. I could take the lid off of the grill but the damage is already done, so......


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

nonny said:


> I got both, Don. I ordered the morgue drawer and the TT they sent for had the table. I said I wanted the drawer so they installed the drawer and left the table, too. The only problem is that the table legs catch on and scratch the top of the grill I have in the drawer. I could take the lid off of the grill but the damage is already done, so......


You can put the table in with the legs facing up so they will not catch.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## David and Kellie (Aug 17, 2006)

...that's it. Thanks.

Dave


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Txcamper said:


> I got both, Don. I ordered the morgue drawer and the TT they sent for had the table. I said I wanted the drawer so they installed the drawer and left the table, too. The only problem is that the table legs catch on and scratch the top of the grill I have in the drawer. I could take the lid off of the grill but the damage is already done, so......


You can put the table in with the legs facing up so they will not catch.
[/quote]
Iâ€™m thinking there is not enough clearance for the folded
legs facing upâ€¦ Maybe Iâ€™ll try that tomorrow.








If it does...







(I always hit my knuckles on that darn table)

MaeJae


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The table comes out both sides....How big is the grill?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Never had the Keystone table in my TT. Bought a 6 foot bi-fold table and carry it in the "garage" in the back of the 31.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I saw the table that fits in this area and honestly it is pretty darn small. I have a normal 6' table from Costco (like $12) which is stored on our Queen bed. It is one of the first things to come out of the trailer and one of the last to go in. Works great for us!


----------

